# A furry flash game anyone?



## MintPaw (May 9, 2011)

Well I had this idea a while back so I thought I'd try and put it together.

First of all, hi, I'm a furry I very new here(first post) I never really saw the need to make an account here because I can't draw for beans and I thought FA was just for art... Until I just looked around the forums. :/
There's my introduction.

So I'm a flash programer with a good deal of experience, and it's been like my goal in life to make a furry-themed game.

The thing that immediately comes to mind is "Pokemon Snap XXX the Game", that would just rock, on so many levels.

So if you're an animator(or artist maybe for the backgrounds or something) drop in a message with an example of your work.

I'm not limited to just that one game idea either, if ya wanna pitch an idea go ahead. Obviously I'm looking for one more adult themed but post whatever.

Thread's not limited to just artists, you can just post your thoughts on the idea.

Also please excuse me if I'm posting in the wrong section, or my idea is to adult for this board. :3

EDIT: I'm also be building my account in a bit, sorry about the bland profile and lack of display picture. 3:


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2011)

First off, read this: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/93819-HK-s-noob-guide-to-Den-posting.

Second, what the hell I doubt most of us want a XXX pokemon flash game that is creepy.


----------



## MintPaw (May 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> First off, read this: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/93819-HK-s-noob-guide-to-Den-posting.
> 
> Second, what the hell I doubt most of us want a XXX pokemon flash game that is creepy.



Oh, sorry, didn't know this was a PG-13 thread, I was just giving my input. 3:


----------



## Xegras (May 9, 2011)

This reminds me of the last guy that wanted to create a furry flash game. I forget if it was based on jizzing on furries to catch them or just eating them for points.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2011)

Xegras said:


> This reminds me of the last guy that wanted to create a furry flash game. I forget if it was based on jizzing on furries to catch them or just eating them for points.


 The latter was correct. He made a vore FPS. It was creepy.


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 9, 2011)

MintPaw said:


> The thing that immediately comes to mind is "Pokemon Snap XXX the Game", that would just rock, on so many levels.










http://www.myfacewhen.com/175/
Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Xegras (May 9, 2011)

InflatedSnake said:


> Are you fucking serious?



I kind of giggled a bit when he mentioned it would rock on so many levels. 

God furries are just freaks haha


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 9, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I kind of giggled a bit when he mentioned it would rock on so many levels.


 When I read the "Pokemon Snap XXX The Game" part I was like "lolwut" and then I read it would "rock, on so many levels" and I was like "Wait, what?" and then I noticed there was no :V face so I was like "Are you fucking serious?"
OP should at least be a little bit more subtle.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2011)

Xegras said:


> God furries are just freaks haha


 If it wasn't for the cool people I've met on FAF I would be out of this fandom.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 9, 2011)

WHY???????


----------



## LizardKing (May 9, 2011)

I've actually seen a ton of furry porn flash games on FA and e621 :V

They're all as awful as one would expect.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The latter was correct. He made a vore FPS. It was creepy.



I have actually seen another Vorish game on FA, called Voremon.  Essentially it's like Pokemon Mystery Dungeon...but with vore.  I played it once at 4 AM because I had nothing better to do, and pretty much, my face when I played it.

Suffice to say, 5 minutes in when I realised how shit it was, I decided my time was better off wasted playing QWOP, or watching Stargate Universe on the net.  

Message to Furry Game Developers: Seriously, if you want to make an anthro game, just make a game about Disney's Robin Hood, or something, but for the love of god, don't add porn, we get enough of that on FA thanks Â¬.Â¬


----------



## BRN (May 9, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a Pokemon Snap XXX game. 

I think on a serious note OP forgets that all he would be doing is making a _game_ and that any affiliation with the fandom would be cosmetic. Furry sprites are still sprites, Pokemon sprites are still sprites, and everything else is independent of the furry fandom.

Meh, regardless, OP; my general advice is to follow what you're interested in doing, because your interests are where your motivation is.


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 9, 2011)

SIX said:


> I wouldn't mind a Pokemon Snap XXX game.
> Meh, regardless, OP; my general advice is to follow what you're interested in doing, because your interests are where your motivation is.


 This... Just don't tell everyone what you fap too.


----------



## anero (May 9, 2011)

I kind of want to make a game, but you know, no programming experience whatsoever over here.

As for furry media in particular, the guy who wrote Ruby Quest got it right. They were characters first, murrypurry fursonas second, and didn't have that much bearing on the whole plot.


----------



## Dreaming (May 9, 2011)

Why does Furcadia come to mind......


----------



## illford baker (May 9, 2011)

came in expecting something like "Metal fur solid" or "halo: Furries evolved"
left very creeped out, and disappointed.


----------



## Nyxneko (May 9, 2011)

That could actually be pretty epic if you think about it (the above post, not OP)


----------



## Billythe44th (May 9, 2011)

I already have _Lugaru_. Nothing more is required. let us return to, like, normal subjects for videogames.


----------



## Aden (May 9, 2011)

MintPaw said:


> So I'm a flash programer with a good deal of experience, and it's been like my goal in life to make a furry-themed game.
> 
> The thing that immediately comes to mind is "Pokemon Snap XXX the Game", that would just rock, on so many levels.


 
I first read it as just "Pokemon Snap the Game" and wondered why you would do something that's already there. Then I re-read it and shat bricks.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If it wasn't for the cool people I've met on FAF I would be out of this fandom.


 
Am I cool? 3D:


----------



## MintPaw (May 9, 2011)

Well it seems like I've destroyed any kind of rep I may have ever had here, so I think I'll just craw up into the corner now. 3:
A mod should lock/delete(preferably delete) this thread now. Or someone should point me to the delete thread button.


----------



## Inciatus (May 9, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 9, 2011)

MintPaw said:


> Well it seems like I've destroyed any kind of rep I may have ever had here, so I think I'll just craw up into the corner now. 3:
> A mod should lock/delete(preferably delete) this thread now. Or someone should point me to the delete thread button.


 


Inciatus said:


> Why?



Lol Newfags...when will they learn :V


----------



## Inciatus (May 9, 2011)

It is logical to assume that as time goes on I will learn more. So when will I learn, I am learning, when will I understand...probably in a few months


----------



## sunandshadow (May 9, 2011)

I made half a furry flash game, but doing all the art just got overwhelming.  It was a breeding tycoon game, kind of like Fish Tycoon, but with anthros and slightly adult as a result because, well, humanoids breeding, and they are some sort of slaves or livestock since the player can buy and sell them. (optional to show anthros clothed vs. nude, but no sex animations mainly due to technical difficulties and art ability limitations)  As a secondary use the game's paperdoll system could be used to create avatars like Hero Machine or TekTek's Dream Avatar Creator.

Sample character made in the alpha version of the game:
http://home.comcast.net/~wickeddelight/foxmanexample.png


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Lol Newfags...when will they learn :V


 
Oh the irony. :V


----------



## illford baker (May 9, 2011)

Here is an abandoned java project of mine. I dropped it when I realized that I would have to make the sprites and backgrounds and I suck at pixel art.
http://i51.tinypic.com/bc2u8.jpg


----------

